# Hello



## damiaes (Apr 2, 2008)

Good morning expensive friends,
I am João ..... I am of the Montijo - Portugal. 
I do modelismo, principally aviation WWII. 
I wait to contribute to this forum.
The one who informed me of this forum, was my friend Luis Almeida.
Excuse my English.
Greeting for all


----------



## A4K (Apr 2, 2008)

G'day mate! Welcome to the forum!

Your English is much better than my Portugese!

Evan


----------



## Heinz (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Célérité (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## ccheese (Apr 2, 2008)

Good Morning, João, and welcome to the forum. Don't worry about you
English. There are some Americans on here, that don't do too well. You'll
be ok..

Charles


----------



## A4K (Apr 2, 2008)

Not to mention those bloody colonials, eh, Charles ?!


----------



## Seawitch (Apr 2, 2008)

Hi Joao
Nice to meet you, welcome here!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 2, 2008)

WElcome!


----------



## Luis Miguel Almeida (Apr 2, 2008)

Bem vindo ao forum!!!
Welcome friend!
The people are all very friendly!
Talk to you tomorrow at work!


----------



## Njaco (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome Joao! The English is just fine.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 3, 2008)

Gidday and welcome to the forum, mate!


----------



## damiaes (Apr 3, 2008)

Hello to all. 
my thanks for the messages.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## DBII (Apr 3, 2008)

Welcome from Texas

DBII


----------



## DOUGRD (Apr 4, 2008)

Welcome Joao, I hope you enjoy this forum as much as I enjoyed my first visit to your country back in 1981.


----------



## Bf109_g (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi there Joao and greetings from New Zealand


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Goddag...


----------



## Good2Go (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi Chocks Away and all that stuff.


----------

